# Pen turning lathe while RVing



## jrecord (May 4, 2015)

I turn pens, bowls, hollow forms, etc. in my home shop with a Nova DVR XP. I spend many weekends traveling in my motorhome when I would like to turn pens (and only pens). My idea is a small portable lathe held in a Workmate outside my motorhome. I enjoy the variable speed of my DVR, so I would like the RV lathe to be variable speed. I want have MT2 chucks to fit my current pen mandrel, drill chuck, etc. It should be light enough for my 67 year-old body to lift and carry.

So, I am considering, in no particular order:
PSI Turncrafter Commander 10" variable speed
Jet JWL-1015VS
Grizzly T25926 10" x 18" variable speed
Laguna REVO 10x16
I left out Harbor Freight on purpose.

I am looking for comments from people who have ACTUALLY USED such a lathe or can suggest another lathe that would work for me. I can read feature lists and spec sheets; what I need is actual experiences from users.

Jim


----------



## dogcatcher (May 4, 2015)

I have a Taig set up for that.  I drill and glue in the tubes in all of my blanks at home.  I also make game calls, all of my drilling is done at home.  My Taig lacks a little in the power range since I switched the motor unit to a Sherline variable speed motor, but it does all right as long as I don't hog the wood.  

The advantage is I can turn light metal like brass and aluminum which works great for making parts and tooling.  Need a TBC bushing?  I can make my own.  Need a special sized band out of brass?  I make my own.  

Is it the best option?  Probably not for everyone, but it works for me.


----------



## monophoto (May 4, 2015)

I have the 12" Turncrafter and am very pleased with it.  Probably overkill for pens - the 10" would more sense.

Weight is an issue - - -


----------



## eajacobson (May 5, 2015)

Not the 1015VS, but I've got the Jet 1014VS and like it for its size. Works well, not too big, and hopefully not too heavy for you, but heavy enough to do a good job. The 1015 seems to be a good improvment on the redesign.

Ed


----------



## Nikitas (May 5, 2015)

I have the Rikon and love it. It has been a great lathe for over 8 years.


----------



## JimB (May 5, 2015)

I also have the Jet 1014VS. I've had it for 7 years with no problems. I have a bigger lathe I use for bowls so the 1014 is for pens, bottle stoppers etc. It is heavy enough to stay in place and do the job but light enough that you can move it. I've turned a few small bowls on it and it worked great but is under powered for larger bowls or aggressive bowl gouges.


----------



## glenspens (May 5, 2015)

take a look small just for pens and small stuff PenPal Pen Making Lathe at Penn State Industries


----------



## JimB (May 5, 2015)

glenspens said:


> take a look small just for pens and small stuff PenPal Pen Making Lathe at Penn State Industries



Unfortunately that has MT1. He is looking for the same as what he has now, MT2.


----------



## dogcatcher (May 5, 2015)

JimB said:


> glenspens said:
> 
> 
> > take a look small just for pens and small stuff PenPal Pen Making Lathe at Penn State Industries
> ...



With proper planning the only accessories he should need is the mandrel.  Limiting himself to a 2MT lathe makes the lathe almost too heavy to pick up and move by yourself.  

I am crippled and use a 4 wheel walker to get around, with my Taig I can sit it on the seat, move it to the car or to where I want to set it up.  With the lathe and accessories I would guess it to be less than 25 pounds.  The board it is mounted on is 12x18, the accessories all fit in a small tool box.  I have them all, 3 jaw chuck, 4 jaw chuck, drill chuck, swivel compound cross slide, milling attachment, metal cutting bits, tool rest for wood etc..


----------



## glenspens (May 5, 2015)

JimB said:


> glenspens said:
> 
> 
> > take a look small just for pens and small stuff PenPal Pen Making Lathe at Penn State Industries
> ...


 
it looks like it comes with everything you need in the box to start making pens... Includes $60 of FREE Accessories!   - FREE Pen Mandrel with 7mm bushings, 7mm drill bit and collet closer  $17.95 Value - FREE Pen Mandrel Saver tailstock center $16.95 Value - FREE Collet Closing wrenches $5.95 Value - FREE Dust hood and Hose Clamp $20.00 Value


----------



## BJohn (May 5, 2015)

Have to go along with Nikitas. I have been using a Rikon for years now and love it. Use it not only for pens. Almost 10" bowls and some hollow vessels.


----------



## Wct3 (May 12, 2015)

I have the older TeknaTool Comet Lathe that I use on trips.     The new Comet II would be great for that, you could add the grinder and belt sander accessories. It's MT2 and variable speed so might be just the lathe for you.    Might still be on sale even


----------



## jrecord (Mar 10, 2016)

I finally ended up buying a new Jet JWL-1015VS from Craigslist.


----------



## Dave Turner (Mar 10, 2016)

If I tried to fit a lathe in our Class B Roadtrek, I'd have no room for my wife. It's a toss-up as to which would be the better navigator, but I still think she's a lot prettier.


----------

